# Gentoo neben Windows Installieren

## cheatsz

Hallo Zusammen,

Also mein Problem ist:

Ich habe momentan Windows XP installiert auf einer SATA Festplatte und wollte nebenbei noch Gentoo drauf haben.

Ich hab mir die LiveCD von Gentoo heruntergeladen und darauf gebootet, hab dann versucht mit dem Install Wizard Gentoo zu installieren.

Auf meiner Festplatte habe (hatte) ich 2 Partionen die eine ist die Windows Partion und auf der 2ten waren meine Games. die Game Partion hab ich mit dem Install Wizard gelöscht und dann die 3 standard Partionen fürs linux gemacht.

Irgendwann bricht er dann wärend der Installation ab, konnte glaub ich den MasterBootRecord (MBR) nicht schreiben...

Ich bin mir fast sicher ich geh die Sache von der ganz falschen Seite her an, aber ich hab leider auch keine Idee wie ich es anders machen sollte.

Danke VIEEEL mal im Voraus

Freundliche Grüsse 

Michael

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

grundsätzlich sollte es bei einer Dual-System-Installation überhaupt keine Probleme geben. Wenn du nur eine Platte hast, mußt du allerdings darauf achten, daß dein Windows auf der ersten Partition bleibt, sonst startet es später nicht mehr, sondern meckert was von "ntldr nicht gefunden". Du mußt auch nicht unbedingt vorhandene Partitionen löschen - falls es noch ein bißchen freien Platz auf der Platte gibt. Wenn das nicht so ist, kommst du aber nicht darum herum.

Am besten schaust du dir deine Partitionierung erstmal an, wenn die Gentoo-CD gebootet hat. Das geht mit "fdisk -l". Was du unter "install Wizzard" verstehst, weiß ich nicht, es kann an der LiveCD liegen, die benutze ich nicht. Auch das Gentoo-Handbuch beschreibt die Installationsschritte, die du ohne grafische Unterstützung gehen kannst.

Die Installation von GRUB sollte bei einem Dual-System immer in den MBR erfolgen und klappt normalerweise reibungslos. Versuch mal, die Fehlermeldung, die du erhalten hast, genauer zu beschreiben, notfalls notierst du sie dir eben auf einen Zettel, wenn du in dem Moment nicht online gehen kannst.

----------

## nikaya

Benutze bitte nicht den graphischen Installer

Er ist noch nicht produktiv einsetzbar und voller Fehler,insbesondere was Partitionen betrifft.Mache es nach der traditionellen Methode per Kommandozeile,nachzulesen hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

----------

## manuels

naja, löschen musst du die Partitionen auch nicht unbedingt.

du kannst sie auch einfach nur verkleinern. z.B. mit gparted (davon gibt es auch eine livecd)

es könnte auch noch sein, dass das BIOS eine Virus-Protection hat, die an ist, und deshalb nicht in den MBR geschrieben werden kann.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## cheatsz

also ich installiere es jetzt mal mit der Doku also ohne diesen Install Wizzard.

Ich stehe jetzt gerade vor dem Partionieren. Momentan sieht es so aus:

```

Device:             Boot:       Start:           End:               Blocks:             ID:     System         

/dev/sda1            *           1                 16708             134206978+       7      HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2                         16709          16721                  104422+     83      Linux

/dev/sda3                         16722          16786                  522112+     82      Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda4                         16787          24321               60524887+     83      Linux

```

Kann ich das so lassen... meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das so nicht ....

nebenbei hab ich noch 2 IDE harddisks aber ich glaube die spielen keine Rolle.

auf /dev/sda1 ist wie schon gesagt mein WinXP installiert.

Gruss Michael

----------

## nikaya

 *cheatsz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich stehe jetzt gerade vor dem Partionieren. Momentan sieht es so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

/dev/sda2 = 100MB       für /boot ausreichend

/dev/sda3 = 500MB       für swap  ausreichend

aber

/dev/sda4 = 60GB.   Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch eine /home-Partition anlegen,15GB für /root (ja soviel,Gentoo braucht im Laufe der Zeit viel Platz).Dafür müsstest Du aus /dev/sda4 eine erweiterte Partiton machen da primäre nur 4 zulassen.Ist aber Deine Entscheidung,Du kannst es auch so lassen.

----------

## cheatsz

hmmm

ich habe jetzt /dev/sda2 auch noch bootable geschaltet... war das ein Fehler?

naja ist hald mein /root 60GB gross.

Ich sehe jetzt schon Probleme mit dem Konfigurieren dann mit dem Bootloader...

werde mich dann sicher nochmal melden  :Very Happy: 

Danke viel mal bis jetzt für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruss

Michael

----------

## firefly

die Windows-partition kann ruhig bootable bleiben. Das macht gar nichts.

Du installierst einfach den bootloader (grub oder lilo) einfach in den MBR der Platte und fertig.

Bei mir sieht die Partitionierung wie folgt aus:

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

Und Windows starte ich wie folgt über den bootloader grub:

 *Quote:*   

> title windows
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> chainloader +1

 

----------

